

“Shen has transitioned to BSD” - muyuu
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/qilang/pt1nmdcOOVU

======
hga
A modified BSD master licence, unfortunately, which significantly negates the
potential advantages changing the license.

See lots of discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8992340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8992340)

Some additional discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8990537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8990537)

And of course recent discussion in the Google Group mailing list, most
recently this topic:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/qilang/qGHfX3Iimqk/PBQerwjM2...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/qilang/qGHfX3Iimqk/PBQerwjM218J)

Which indicates there will be a further change to the master license with "END
OF LICENCE" text added before the recently expanded "Commentary", which in
theory will further weaken the modification (I haven't analyzed the expanded
Commentary yet so I don't have a considered opinion on this).

Which would still require a "run this by legal" even if your org has an
established policy on the 3 clause BSD licence, but that _should_ be easy.
Certainly not guaranteed, certainly a lot worse than a pure 3 clause BSD, but
now, maybe not fatally crippling to the nascent Shen community. We'll see.

